
Creative Ways Cities Are Combating Rising Temperatures (2016) - lgregg
https://nymag.com/intelligencer/2016/06/how-cities-are-combating-rising-temperatures.html
======
ggm
Most of them are things we've always done, writ large.

Trees are my personal favourite. Shade, transpiration, Birdlife, net cooling
in summer. And simply nice to be around.

~~~
lgregg
I thought the wind towers were particularly interesting. I've never seen
anything like that in Europe or North America.

~~~
ggm
We..for the wider worldwide we. Used in Asia and middle east. I think some
modern passive house designs use directed wind flows to manage the thermal
mass but that's a bit different.

